# Schrittmotor Zuleitung



## Azubi in nöten (7 September 2016)

Hallo, 

ich habe einen Schrittmotor diesen steure ich mit einer 4x2,5mm² Öflexleitung an dieser ruckelt aber dann ein bisschen, daher meine Frage ist es womöglich besser wenn 
ich statt einer Öflexleitung eine Abgeschirmte Leitung verwende?

danke schonmal


----------



## MSB (7 September 2016)

Womit steuerst du den denn an (Endstufe), und womit und wie wiederum steuerst du die Endstufe an?


----------



## MSB (7 September 2016)

Ja, du solltest geschirmte Leitungen verwenden aus EMV-Gründen,
Nein, mit deinem Problem das du da schilderst hat das aber zu 99% nichts zu tun ...


----------



## Azubi in nöten (7 September 2016)

also ich habe eine S7-1200 SPS mit der ich einen DCM805/DCM8028 HIgh Performance Microstepping Driver ansteuere und dieser Steuert den Schrittmotor an


----------



## Azubi in nöten (7 September 2016)

ja an meinem geschilderten Problem liegt vermutlich eher eines meiner Magnetventiele, hab zwar überall schon Dioden parallel zu Spule geschalten, dennoch ist dieses Problem vorhanden es ist aber von Grund auf vorteilhaft geschirmte Leitungen für die zuleitung zu nehmen? 
denn wenn ich den stecker von dem Magnetventiel abnehme dann läuft der Motor einwandfrei.


----------



## PN/DP (7 September 2016)

Azubi in nöten schrieb:


> wenn ich den stecker von dem Magnetventiel abnehme dann läuft der Motor einwandfrei.


Stromversorgung/Netzteil (24VDC?) zu schwach dimensioniert oder kaputt?

Harald


----------



## MSB (7 September 2016)

Das schirmen eines Magnetventils macht nur in 2 Zuständen überhaupt irgendeinen Sinn:
Es wird eingeschaltet, und schlimmer noch, es wird ausgeschaltet, solange es einfach nur konstant Ein ist, hätte auch ein Schirm keinen Sinn.

Was auch immer dein MV für eine Auswirkung hat, ein Schirm wird daran nichts ändern ...

Was macht deine Versorgungsspannung der Ausgänge und oder des DCMs während das MV an ist?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Azubi in nöten (7 September 2016)

Stromversorgung ist 24V von meiner SPS und das magnetventiel wir je nach programm eingeschalten und nach 30sek - 10 min wieder ausgeschaltet und der DMC steuert während dieser zeit den Schrittmotor an...
@ MSB ja ich habe etwas durcheinaner geschrieben ich meinte ob gerschirmte leitung grundsätzlich für schrittmotoren von vorteil währen nicht für magnetventiele.


----------



## MSB (7 September 2016)

24V von deiner SPS?
Also das interne 24V Netzteil der SPS? 
Das ist laut Datenblatt mit 300mA belastbar,
was für das MV äußerst grenzwertig ist, und für den Schrittmotor zweifellos zu klein.

Ergebnis:
Du musst die Handbücher genauer lesen, https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/91696622
und du brauchst ein Netzteil.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## El Cattivo (12 September 2016)

Wir nehmen Immer LIYCY, allderding bis maximal 1,5mm². Wie viel Strom zieht dein Schrittmotor?


----------



## Azubi in nöten (13 September 2016)

1,4 A aber sind so ca. 12m Kabellänge


----------



## Morymmus (13 September 2016)

Also 12m sind ja eigentlich nicht so die Welt. 

Die Schirmung solltest Du einsetzen, wann immer auf einer Leitung schnelle (z.B. Daten-Impulse) und/oder häufige Potentialwechsel (z.B. an FU-gesteuerten Motoren) vorkommen. Die eingesetzte Leitung funktioniert im Prinzip wie eine ungewollte Wurfantenne - entweder empfängt sie Störungen (Einkopplung, die Deine Datenübertragung stört) oder sie sendet, so daß z.B. Dein Nachbar plötzlich nicht mehr Radio hören kann 


Für mich klingt Dein Problem aber auch eher nach der Spannungsversorgung der gesamten Anlage.


----------



## Azubi in nöten (13 September 2016)

okey danke


----------



## Morymmus (13 September 2016)

Meine Erklärung zum Thema Schirmung ist stark vereinfacht um es möglichst anschaulich zu machen - aber ich denke damit ist Dir im Moment mehr geholfen als mit einer hoch-präzisen wissenschaftlichen Betrachtung der EMV-Phänomene und deren Beseitigung. (Zudem steht im Raum, ob ich in der Lage wäre, diese zu verfassen )


----------

